# samura? awesome video?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

what you guys think?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They should be embarassed to call AUS8 pro.  I like VG10, but many don't.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

phatch said:


> They should be embarassed to call AUS8 pro.


These kind of comments strike me as really silly. Who cares what steel your knife is made out of? It has 0 effect on the quality of the final product.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I started watching the video but didn't get to far into it before clicking off because nothing they were showcasing exhibited capabilities that I look for in a kitchen knife.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

SpoiledBroth said:


> phatch said:
> 
> 
> > They should be embarassed to call AUS8 pro.
> ...


I guess I'm really silly, but I strongly disagree with your conclusion. Aus 8 has a fine grain structure and can take a pretty good refined edge. But it can't hold that edge very well. I consider edge holding ability a significant factor in the ascertaining the quality of the final product.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

The final product being food... not knives...!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We happen to be in posting in a knife sub forum if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

SpoiledBroth said:


> These kind of comments strike me as really silly. Who cares what steel your knife is made out of? It has 0 effect on the quality of the final product.


 Sorry, SpoiledBroth, but the old proverb "You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear" applies to the steel used in making a chef's knife (or any other knife). Start with garbage steel, and you will never get better than a garbage knife which cannot take or hold an edge.

Yes, there's a lot more to proper food preparation than just the type of steel in the cook's chef knife, but a well-made and well maintained knife lightens the load of work the cook needs to do and allows the cook to concentrate on making the meal, rather than fighting the poor quality of his or her knife's edge.

Galley Swiller


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Amen.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Galley Swiller said:


> Sorry, SpoiledBroth, but the old proverb "You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear" applies to the steel used in making a chef's knife (or any other knife). Start with garbage steel, and you will never get better than a garbage knife which cannot take or hold an edge.
> 
> Yes, there's a lot more to proper food preparation than just the type of steel in the cook's chef knife, but a well-made and well maintained knife lightens the load of work the cook needs to do and allows the cook to concentrate on making the meal, rather than fighting the poor quality of his or her knife's edge.
> 
> Galley Swiller


By what rubric do you judge aus8 to be exceptionally poor steel? Certainly better than the 3, 5 and 6 CR mixes which are relied on heavily in commercial cooking (ie 300 meals a day, not 3). Honestly, I think there is a lot of hype around this type of steel or that type of steel. The guy just whittled a 2x4 with a knife in the video - if you're going to claim that's "not going to cut it" for home cooking, I don't know what to say! Again, not trying to pick fights but I want to be a sober kind of second opinion suggesting that people don't don't need an AUS10 knife or even an AUS8 to function on the level of a professional. That really is silly. The hammer doesn't make the carpenter.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Ha hmmmm

Can't say I made ANY comments in my post in this thread about AUS-8 steel (or any particular steel, for that matter).  However, I did talk about WHY types of steel can matter.

And, please note that I did talk about how a good knife allows a cook to concentrate on the preparation, rather than fighting the knife.

just saying, just saying....

Galley Swiller


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Galley Swiller said:


> However, I did talk about WHY types of steel can matter.
> 
> And, please note that I did talk about how a good knife allows a cook to concentrate on the preparation, rather than fighting the knife.


Right but you said garbage steel, and if the steel is garbage how was he able to cut through the 2x4 like that.. ? I'd say that more than covers any use case a home cook would have, much less a professional. Whats more by and far the most applied steel professionally would be the CR blends referenced earlier, so I'm not exactly sure where this idea of "pro" comes from. "Prosumer" maybe? I also think making generalizations about edge retention and ability to sharpen based on steel without any reference to treatement or process of manufacture is probably... well an inaccurate generalization at best.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a great honesuki that is AUS8 or 10.  I forget which.  On the flip side, I've had some fatty boom boom blue #2 knives.  More important than the steel is the skill of the maker.  From makers/ vendors you trust, it is less important.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I was referring to a statement that read as follows:  "Who cares what steel your knife is made out of? It has 0 effect on the quality of the final product"  (Direct quote by copy)

That's the type of flat-out statement which needs to be addressed.  A well made steel blade which is properly maintained - including being kept sharp - will cut through foods cleanly, while a dull knife will simply tear through food and a knife with poor quality steel will be difficult to sharpen and almost impossible to keep sharp.

Phatch was the person who said "They should be embarassed to call AUS8 pro.".  At least, in a thread, try to keep different responders separate in replies, rather than lump them together.

GS


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Contextually I took your "garbage steel" comment to be in reference to AUS8.


----------

